# Broken/Malfunctioning Devices



## Hardtail1969 (21/4/16)

Hi Guys,

I am wondering, if people repair their devices, or send them to be repaired?

Not talking about leaks here, but mods or mechs or other that dont work as they should, or have ceased to?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

I throw mine in the gorge... but I can't remember a mod that has given up on me... leaky tanks hit the gorge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am wondering, if people repair their devices, or send them to be repaired?
> 
> Not talking about leaks here, but mods or mechs or other that dont work as they should, or have ceased to?



Hi @Hardtail1969 - that is a great question

I think several of the more DIY-minded vapers do fix their mods on occasion. Have seen posts here on the forum to that effect. Soldering loose joints, replacing small parts etc.

I do know that the vape doctor @Rowan Francis has fixed many a mod in his time.

I also recall Vape Decadence was talking about some kind of service where you could send in your mod for repairs. I don't know what ever came of that. But perhaps you could ask them in their subforum or send them a PM.

I think lots of vapers get a new device if they get bored of their current device and I think this tends to happen long before it malfunctions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

I think due to the relatively low price point, if I device fails after prolonged use (and out of warranty) it probably doesn't make sense to even try looking at repairing these devices. We do electronic repairs in my company, and we won't even look at a piece of equipment without a R 400 inspection fee, thats half the price of a decent entry level mod. All about economy of scale. DIY gurus, now that is another story, they love tinkering, so I am sure you always find a member willing to strip or assist with a faulty mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/4/16)

Yes, i was wondering, as i myself am a keen tinkerer, and love taking apart and tracing and finding faults.
I have seen the diy guys, and i have read their posts.

I have always believed that anything should be repaired, and sometimes the value is not in the replacement of a item, but in not having to .

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1 (21/4/16)

I would love to be able to tinker with broken devices to get to know the different chipsets. If they cant be fixed they could at least be fitted with a PWM module and be used by someone in need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/4/16)

i actually have a 30W cloupor mini chip that i wanted to build into a flask i have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/4/16)

Not only retrofits, but parts are available at places like communica and others for fairly cheap too. Pc board, chips, resistors etc

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/4/16)

I think some people are comfortable installing chips, buttons, etc, but I'd peg that at maybe 5% of the total vaping population.

As far as sending a mod in for repair, it would seem to depend greatly on the value of the gear. Most high end devices (and some of these get into the R7500-10000 range) are either supported by the manufacturer or third party repair services for the life of the mod.

Some mech mods - the REO standing out with distinction - are easily maintained by owners. Replacements for the few parts that can fail are available on the manufacturer's site and the design is such that most anyone with a screwdriver and pliers can affect repairs. Should something catastrophic happen beyond that, the manufacturer will fix it within a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

